# Home birth, low iron levels...refusal of home birth



## JellyBeann

Hiya! I went to get my bloods done at 30 weeks and my HB was at 8.5, and I'm on iron supplements, but the MW now says that if my levels aren't up towards the 10s by my next blood test (next week) then they're going to refuse my home birth. I am so close to tears now, I really didn't realise I was this attached to the idea, but I really am!

Who has any links on the risks of home birth with a low HB level? I obviously don't want to do it if the risk is too high, but at the same time, I don't want to be forced into a hospital delivery if the risks aren't that bad, iygwim?


----------



## booflebump

Firstly, you can refuse the recheck :thumbup:

Secondly, they aren't in a position to allow or disallow you your homebirth - you make the decisions

https://www.homebirth.org.uk/hb.htm - this page might help 

xxx


----------



## bubbles

^^ the link above is a good one. I've refused my 28wk bloods, had the old chestnut of "you won't be allowed a homebirth if we don't know your levels" despite taking supplements from roughly 15wks...
Anyway, read up on the subject. If you are happy to go ahead with your homebirth i'd get a letter to the SOM making your intentions for birth clear and that you expect your informed decision to be accepted nd a suitable midwife appointed


----------



## JellyBeann

DH and myself talked last night, and I'm going to accept the re-check, but request a full blood count, so we can get a better idea of my levels and what is "normal" for me! I'm going to tell them I want to be checked after baby too, so we can establish what my non-pregnant levels are! 

I'm going to look into pros and cons tonight and we'll discuss it together, weighing up the risks and if we feel that home birth is still what we want I will inform my new midwife, as I'm moving towns, so get a new team on September 2nd! 

Thanks for the link, I will look now!, and thanks for all replies!


----------



## pimento1979

Check this scientific abstract out: Basically, you can't just take 1 number, it has to be taken within context of your other blood values.



> Maternal hemoglobin concentration and birth weight.
> 
> AUTHORS: Steer PJ
> CITATION IDS: PMID: 10799403 UI: 20262136
> ABSTRACT: Pregnancy requires additional maternal absorption of iron. Maternal iron status cannot be assessed simply from hemoglobin concentration because pregnancy produces increases in plasma volume and the hemoglobin concentration decreases accordingly. This decrease is greatest in women with large babies or multiple gestations. However, mean corpuscular volume does not change substantially during pregnancy and a hemoglobin concentration <95 g/L in association with a mean corpuscular volume <84 fL probably indicates iron deficiency. Severe anemia (hemoglobin <80 g/L) is associated with the birth of small babies (from both preterm labor and growth restriction), but so is failure of the plasma volume to expand. Hemoglobin concentrations >120 g/L at the end of the second trimester are associated with a </=3-fold increased risk of preeclampsia and intrauterine growth restriction.
> The minimum incidence of low birth weight (<2.5 kg) and of preterm labor (<37 completed weeks) occurs in association with a hemoglobin concentration of 95-105 g/L. This is widely regarded as indicating anemia in the pregnant woman but, if associated with a mean corpuscular volume >84 fL, should be considered optimal.


----------



## JellyBeann

Not sure i entirely understand all of that, but thankyou, will read it again when not so tired lol! And quote it to midwives if they are still being awkward


----------



## aliss

I live in Canada where you can legally be refused home birth or midwifery, and my midwife has no issue with home birth and low iron levels. Of course she wants me to get them up, but it's no prohibition.

You have the right to have one no matter what, right? Go for it...


----------



## Tegans Mama

As Boofs said, they can't legally refuse you a home birth. It's your right to give birth where you want. Hope your next MW visit goes well


----------



## Lois22

I had a homebirth and my levels were only 10.7. I'm still knackered and light headed 4 weeks later :( 

Xx


----------



## MrsSmartie

Ask about an iron infusion (Ferrinject). It's a bit drastic but will get your levels right up. It is very important though as with 8.5 level, which is pretty low, you can't lose very much blood before you would feel really unwell. At my hospital, we give blood transfusions with an iron level of under 8 if symptomatic if that puts it in perspective. Was 8.5 your booking bloods? Do you feel tired and dizzy? You can contact your supervisor of midwives if it helps. Get a full blood count but also ferritin, folates and B12. X


----------



## x melanie x

My iron count results were taken into account by the midwives before they agreed to allow me to go for a home birth. They said my levels had to be 10.5 or more. Luckily mine were 11.8. I'm presuming low iron levels increase your chances of needing a transfusion and therefore needing to be in hospital.

As others have said, the decision is ultimately yours xx


----------



## marie22

my sister had one. It was 10.5


----------



## pimento1979

Mine were in the mid 9.something and I was still "allowed" a HB.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

My iron was low just 2 weeks before birth. I took iron supplements and told them that even if my levels were still low I was having a home birth!! In just 10 days they were up and I got my home birth. You have plenty of time for your supplements to work. Drink with orange juice too. If they don't come up you can still have a home birth. Xxx


----------



## bevan88

I want a home birth, my 28 week bloods showed me at 9.7, then at 31 weeks was back to 10 now at 34 weeks am back at 11! I have been taking 2x spatone with frsh orange every day for 5 weeks!


----------

